# HS621 Saved from boneyard Needs some love



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Got a neglected and abused hs621 as a winter project.
Fires up 1 pull n purrs so im hoping with a little TLC I will be rewarded with decades of service. 


Auger belt shot
Scraper bar scraped away just starting to wear bottom of housing
Paddles worn down down
auger pulley bent rubbing housing, mark in cover
bucket splayed accentuating the rubbing
front of bucket lip all deformed from ramming into stuff


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wish you good luck with it. FYI, check along the auger "bracket" as it sits on the auger shaft for cracks in the welding. I had one I loved that broke.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/82545-hs621-failed-me-today.html


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how about a couple of pic's


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

It needs a good cleaning


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

more pics


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like you have the newer auger. That belt dig on the left cover is from the PO smashing the blower into the snow bank and curling the bucket edge inwards. Cramps the space:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Auger shaft is not bent runs true in the bearings.
I think a couple good hits with the rubber mallet should fix her right up.


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

I just repaired one for a friend over Christmas. Nice solid blower!! Little heavy but it is a Honda!!


----------



## evident (Jan 24, 2016)

nice blower. take care of that auger, and get some fresh paint in the auger housing


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Got it back together today. Now waiting on some snow to go test it out.


Found some sediment in the filter bowl. Carb bowl is spotless.
Rinsed out the feul tank,seen some scrud in there.
Painted the bucket , auger greased all the bolt threads prior to assembly.
Had to cut off the scraper bar bolts, Used stainless 1/4 20 x1" carriage bolts n stainless nylock nuts for the new scraper bar.
Used stens paddles,same thickness as the original Hondas.
New belt 4l390K adjusted to hi side of specs.
Fresh fill of 5w30 supertech synthetic.
Let it Snow......


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice score and great save from the salvage yard. HS621's use to be a dime a dozen on Ebay and Craigslist 3-4 years ago. Now they've become an elusive unicorn.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

Very nice find! New belts, new auger paddles, scraper bar and some black paint sounds like the TLC it needs.


----------

